# Kindle screen frozen/broken



## Phillipn (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey all, new guy here, just got a kindle a few months ago. Anyway, I charged it last night and brought it to work and had it out in the cold for a few hours, around 42-45 degrees and the screen now looks like this:










It was sitting on a shelf, didn't drop, nothing fell on it. No way it could have been damaged and I don't think the temperature was extreme. Any idea what could have caused this?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like a cracked screen, but the Kindle guide suggests trying a soft re-start first.  if that doesn't help, turn it off completely for a little while & turn it back on.  When all else fails, call CS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely a cracked screen. . .no way of saying why it happened. . .sometimes it just does.  Contact Kindle Support. If it's under warranty they'll send a replacement; if it's not, well, they might do something for you anyway. . .they have done in the past for broken screens.


----------

